# Gear IconX and iPhone 7plus



## jcook357 (Sep 19, 2016)

Will the Gear IconX and iPhone 7 plus be compatible... without a jailbreak or does the phone need to be unlocked?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Gear IconX


> *Compatibility*
> Gear IconX is designed to work with you, your fitness needs and with your smartphone. It's ready when you are. It's pair and go.
> 
> *Compatible with devices that run Android 4.4 KitKat and above, and have a minimum of 1.5GB RAM. Galaxy phones users can transfer music files to Gear IconX either from the Galaxy phone or a PC via USB connectors or USB cables (not applicable to some Galaxy phones). Non-Galaxy Android phone users can transfer music files to Gear IconX from a PC via USB cable.


Even though they are basically just Bluetooth headphones, apparently they will not work with iOS.


----------

